# Help with pepperoni rolls



## Elf (Jan 11, 2008)

There was a decision about pepperoni rolls last summer(07).  In the decision, someone from the Midwest talked about a particular brand of pepperoni that they felt was less greasy then the other national brand. Could someone put on their thinking caps and try and remember this decision, I have been searching the archives with no luck  Thanks










h


----------



## SassyNewHomemaker (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont know wat "decision" you are talking about but getting your pepperoni from a deli or meat market would definatly be better than buying out of a package wouldnt you think?


----------

